# Wheel Fitment Question



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

Just a quick question and I'm new at this so dont bash to hard but I found a set of wheels that I think would look really great on a black altima se-r. Rays Engineering - Gram Lights - 57 Maximum in the gunmetal blue color. I was wondering what the proper offset for this wheel would be in order for proper fitment. I was thinking something like:

18" by 7.5 with a +33 offset or,
18" by 8.5 with a +33 offset

Any input would be great, Thanks


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

gram lights are great I don't know the offset, call either nissan or ray's but if you get them post a pic.


----------

